# When do...



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Bass spawn? Is it in March, April, May? I want to do some fishing when they are spawning? And what is your favorite bait to use when they are spawning?

Thanks!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Around here it usually May or June. I love to use lizard type rubber baits, finess worms etc. This is best when they are on the bed. Do remember to release the bass right after you catch them so the can continue to spawn. Great time to catch some BIG bass too.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

As for time, it varies slightly but DaleM hit it on the head with the May to June response. Maybe May if early spring was nice without a cold later winter. If so, then June is good. I believe it was the end of May last year when I caught my three biggest largemouth of the year as they were shallow doing the spawn thing. One went 7 and the other two went 4-10 and 4-11.
DaleM also hit it on the head with mentioning the lizard as one lure. I BELIEVE LIZARDS CAN'T BE BEAT at this time. The three big bass I mentioned were caught on plastic lizards. I go with the watermellon seed (darker green) and the BassPro XPS lizards in watermellon seed and red on bottom. Both in the six inch version. Just put a light bullet weight ahead of it and throw it shallow. Might be able to see beds, might not.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys! Anybody else want to tell what thier favorite bait is when bass spawn?


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

it depends on a lot of things. some people say they spawn in 65 - 70 degree water temps. there are a bunch of factors that go into it. bass spawn in waves and it can be 3 months from when the first bass in a lake spawns till the last one is finished. i like to think that bass will spawn in 56 - 72 degree water, the biggest wave being focused around the new or full moon, and the water temps have been stable or slowly rising for a couple days. generally, the larger females will spawn first. you cant really predict that the spawn will occur in a set period of time, because you never know what the weather will be like. 

as far as baits go, i like tubes, lizards, and spinnerbaits


----------

